# Adobe Creative Cloud bug deletes Mac user .



## IslanderMV (Feb 14, 2016)

I got hit with an interruption in my online backup using Backblaze.
Adobe CC erases a root level file created by the backup program. It can erase other files also.
Info here at arstechnica. Adobe has stopped updates.
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/02/warning-bug-in-adobe-creative-cloud-deletes-mac-user-data-without-warning/


----------



## slclick (Feb 14, 2016)

People are PISSED. I love the cloud meme's 'floating' around lately... 'It's not a cloud, it's someone else's computer'


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 14, 2016)

One advantage to owning the disc.


----------



## MJ (Feb 14, 2016)

yet another reason to stick with 'offline' software and not support this new craze that only benefits large corporations and their intellectual property - over the actual end user. 

I feel sorry for the people experiencing data loss, that's no fun for anyone!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2016)

First, I am not here to defend Adobe, the code writing error is unforgivable, deleting arbitrary files needs to get somebody fired.

But let's stop with the inaccuracies, for one this has nothing to do with the difference between a Cloud service (which Adobe CC isn't anyway) and a stand alone disc, it is a code writing error that could happen in any program disc or 'cloud' based, and it would be just as unforgivable.

Also, not logging in will not prevent you from 'finishing that wedding you shot yesterday' you can use the programs for over two months without an Internet connection, which is why it isn't a cloud program, the program lives on your computer and periodically checks with Adobe servers that your subscription has been paid, it will not fail to open the program for two moths even if it can't handshake with the servers.

What you can do via the services of Adobe that are cloud based is sync and backup effortlessly across devices and this should never result in lost files, lost changes maybe, but never lost actual images.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 14, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> First, I am not here to defend Adobe, the code writing error is unforgivable, deleting arbitrary files needs to get somebody fired.
> 
> But let's stop with the inaccuracies, for one this has nothing to do with the difference between a Cloud service (which Adobe CC isn't anyway) and a stand alone disc, it is a code writing error that could happen in any program disc or 'cloud' based, and it would be just as unforgivable.
> 
> ...



I didn't know all that.. and I've looked at lightroom CC with a view to signing up. That all this isn't stated obviously isn't a good reflection on Adobes marketing department, "cloud" anything is a major put off for anyone who like me has poor internet speed/reliability (and no option to upgrade short of going for a satellite link).

Anyway while Adobe is a risk to my system I won't be buying any of their software.

Regading the liklihood of error for cloud v stand alone, I disagree. If you're releasing updates every few days then you have a choice of stratopheric test cost or you fail to thoroughly test.

If you're releasing code annually on a disk and that's it, then you can spend the propper time testing without bankrupting the company.

Test is always the Cinderella of any engineering, it is also the area that sorts the men from the boys.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 14, 2016)

I have nothing in the "Cloud". My wife lost all her work data in a Cloud based service. I warned her to backup anything important onto a stick. She was lucky that time.
The whole idea was that the Cloud would allow you to work across time and space with different devices.
If your laptop was stolen, you're work was in the Cloud and recoverable.
Great theory until humans enter into the equation. Bummer for those Mac users.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Regading the liklihood of error for cloud v stand alone, I disagree. If you're releasing updates every few days then you have a choice of stratopheric test cost or you fail to thoroughly test.
> 
> If you're releasing code annually on a disk and that's it, then you can spend the propper time testing without bankrupting the company.
> 
> Test is always the Cinderella of any engineering, it is also the area that sorts the men from the boys.



That is fine in theory, countless disk releases and long term software build/upgrades have proven that is just not the case.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 14, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Regading the liklihood of error for cloud v stand alone, I disagree. If you're releasing updates every few days then you have a choice of stratopheric test cost or you fail to thoroughly test.
> ...



I'm not saying you can't do disk releases and get it wrong.. just that when the management thinks any problems can be fixed after release it just puts even more pressure on test to cut corners.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 14, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > rfdesigner said:
> ...



You have to wonder about the amount and diversity of Beta testing.


----------

